# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering Shear Forces and Bending Moments in Beams

## HARDT

(Q) A beam 4m long is supported at the left hand side by a hinge support and on the right by a roller support. It is under a non-uniform load intensity throughout by a load intensity given by:

w = 25Cos(pi x/8)kN/m.

Write equations for the shear force and the bending moments for any section of the beam.

Thanks a ton for the help!!!!

----------


## mustafap

Hi, 
I've found for shear force
V= 32.38 - cos(pi x1/8)
and for moment
M = 32.38 x1 - integral of (x cos(pi x/8)dx) from 0 to x1
x1 is any point on the beam from 0 to 4 
You may want to check it I mayy have done some wrong calculation but I did it twice. sorry about the integral part ı do not know if I am able to write an integral sign here  :Big Grin:

----------


## sureshkumargce

Dear mustafap, 

                  can u give some examples? It's very usefull to me.

----------

